# Caliper measurements while on DNP



## mediocre1645 (Sep 2, 2022)

I see/hear lots of things about DNP bloat, flatness, water weight, etc. What these terms refers to depends on who you talk to and even then I don't understand them well. Does the DNP water/bloat/flatness cause bf caliper measurements to read high? Put another way, when you come off DNP, you lost that water weight, do your caliper measurements go down when that weight is gone?


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2022)

Water does take up space, so if less water, of course the measurements will be less. Fill a balloon with water for an example.


----------

